# ROCKSHOX  JUDY XLC  Doppelbrücken-Gabel, wie neu, ab 1.- EUR



## next1 (7. März 2003)

ROCKSHOX  JUDY XLC  Doppelbrücken-Gabel

 wie  neu, nur ca. 3 Monate auf Strasse bewegt, 0 km im Gelände 

 -LongTravel mit 100mm Federweg 
                      -Doppelbrücke 
                      -Monocoque-Tauchrohre 
                      -wartungsfreie C3-Kartusche 
                      -außenliegende Einstellung von Zug- und Druckstufe 
                      -Einstellbares Type 3-Federsystem mit konstanter Federhärte                      
                      -Scheibenbremsen-Aufhängung 
                      -größere Überlappung der Lager für höhere                      Steifigkeit 
                      -Einstellmöglichkeiten: 
                      Vorspannung, Kartusche, Stahlfedern 
                      -2,0kg 
                      -Standrohre und Gabelschaft aus Alu 
                      -Lieferung in 1-1/8´´ aHead 
                      -225 mm Gabelschaftrohrlänge
                      -Farbe: Aubergine 
                      -incl. Judy Owner´s Manual


 JETZT AB 1.-EUR

 MEHR UNTER FOLGENDEM LINK:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2715437281&category=30745


----------

